# Government/teaching Jobs In Wa



## RUSS (Nov 29, 2007)

Can Anyone Help My Wife And I? We Are Looking To Relocate To Perth In The New Year, But Before We Do, My Wife Who Is A Teacher In The Uk, Is Looking For A Suitable Job In Or Around Perth. She Has Applied For Loads Of Positions And Has Addressed The "selection Criteria" In Some Detail. Unfortunatley She Keeps Getting The Knock-back With Little Or Know Feedback As To Why Her Applications Have Failed. Does Anyone Know What Exactly Is Required?


----------



## Akatrin (Nov 17, 2007)

Well for a start, did she register with WACOT? If not, she can't work as a teacher in WA. This takes quite some time so should be the first thing she did.

Secondly it really will depend what sort of positions she's applying for. While there /is/ a teacher shortage, if she's applying at private schools, there will be substantial competition. Also there's no shortage in primary schools.

Another reason is probably due to the interpersonal skills teaching requires, if applying directly to the schools they'd be reluctant to commit to hiring someone without a face-to-face interview. I doubt they have the technology to carry out video interviews.

And then there's government schools. They really like to take overseas trained teachers and put them in the country, because they don't have the strong ties to the city that settled locals with families etc may have. 

Also, how is she applying? Over the internet is still a bit suss.


----------



## RUSS (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes She's Registered With Wacot And Done A Skills Assesment. We've Also Got Our Permanent Residents Visa (136). She's Looking For A Similar Position To What She's Doing Now Which Is Deputy Headteacher (deputy Principle) - Although She's Quite Prepared To Lower Her Sights As She's Being Applying For Primary School Teacher. We've Even Explained That We Are Prepared To Travel Out For An Interview Should They Wish To See Her. Still No Joy- Very Frustrating.
We Are Doing Postal Applications, Having Seen The Adverts On Seek. Why Are Applications Via Internet Still A Bit Suss? What Do You Mean?


----------



## Akatrin (Nov 17, 2007)

suss = suspicious. means that they aren't necessairily trusted.
I guess another thing to consider is the current spree of Baby Boomers are probably the ones she's competing with for a deputy/head position, and they're not going to retire en masse for another couple of years.
Maybe her application doesn't have "the right" info? Have you looked at the sample resumee on seek, got a good overview, introduction etc? The reader will need to get a real sense of who she is in order to decide if she'll work well at that school.
Applying for a government teaching job is easy enough, so there should be that to fall back on, but the best source for teaching jobs in the private sector is the West Australian Newspaper on Saturdays. Not so many are advertised on Seek.

(To add to that, Post may not be the most timely manner in which to respond. depends which service you use I suppose).


----------

